# HD preview track of BT's new album



## brianpowers27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Check out the new cut from the master producer/artist BT. Click the link at the top of the page for the 6 minute preview. 

BTW: This track sounds good enough to use for serious listening.

http://bt.tumblr.com/


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm at work right now so I can't listen to it but I look forward to getting a listen on it at home


----------

